# any plans for home made dro extension readouts



## nurgle (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, (possibly asking an old question over again)

I have seen several pics on other sites, of peoples lathe sand mills with a extension read out (home made .?) taking the data from the digital migrometers and small digital dro's, and put the data up on a display that they position more conveniently positioned for viewing.. (and obviously a far lot less expensive that those gold plated multiple dro factory made display readouts.)

does any one know if there are any kits or plans for these, and if so any links, please. (i am not sure what to call them, and hard to google something you cant spell...hahah)

I asked Silicon chip magazine, but they said it was too small a market/interest to be bothered...

Since I get more fun out of making my accessories than anything else, I would rather try my hand, if I can find plans...

Regards
Andy


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're talking about using a digital caliper as a positional reading device for a lathe or mill there have been many threads written on the subject both on this site and some other machine groups. Some people just use the caliper without modification, meaning they don't cut the jaws off or take the depth rod out while others use an abrasive wheel in a rotary cutter to 'clean up' the caliper before mounting. Most of the calipers have a cover over a readout socket on them. A remote digital unit can be purchased from places like CDCO or Shars and plugged into the socket and mounted in a more convenient spot for reading. Mounting brackets run the gamut from very basic to quite elaborate. Some made from steel while others out of aluminum, it all depends on the ingenuity of the fabricator. 
gbritnell


----------



## Wannabe2 (Apr 4, 2009)

If you like playing with electronics have a look at the Shumatech. I think you are in OZ so the link to the Australian distributor is here


----------



## Jim E (Apr 4, 2009)

Try Discount Machine. That's where I got mine. They plug into the digital scales on the x and y axis. They work very well and have a magnet in them so you can mount them anywhere.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 4, 2009)

I got curious and searched google for a few minutes and ran across THIS

http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/547160

Probably a little more 'display' than you are shopping for but it sounded so cool I wanted to share it with you.



I'm a dreamer, nothing but a dreamer,
Kermit


----------



## bentprop (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's another way:
http://www.yadro.de/dro/build-kit.html
It connects your el cheapo dro's to an old desktop or laptop.Nothing fancy,but nice big display for the visually challenged ;D.
I'm thinking seriously about this one.


----------



## Wannabe2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wannabe2  said:
			
		

> If you like playing with electronics have a look at the Shumatech. I think you are in OZ so the link to the Australian distributor is here



Just realised the links I supplied didn't work. I've just fixed them.


----------



## firebird (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi

I got mine from arceurotrade. They work well.

Cheers

Rich


----------

